# Weird Guinea Pig Like Noises?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So Naydeen came up to me and started making these weird noises, they kind of sounded like something a guinea pig might make. It sounded like she was making the noise from the back of her throat or her lungs or something. She has a URI I'm treating right now with amoxicillin, so I thought maybe it was respiratory illness noises so I did the rat phone and nothing sounded irregular and I couldn't hear the sounds. Right now she's running around me and weaving through the blankets acting very hyper. Are these just excited noises or something? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is she in heat?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

She's spayed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boys did this when they all had a URI but you say you're treating one and it makes me think of a situation I has the other night. Athos, my wimpiest rat, was getting bullied a bit. I was hearing scuffles all night, and then I heard a screeching fight that went on a little too long, so I got up and ran to the cage. Everyone was fine, but Athos was clearly distressed. He was making these guinea pig noises, which worried me so I rat phoned (nothing) and gave him some money. He was completely fine before, and he's fine now (it was about a week ago), so I think maybe he just has a funny moment. Maybe your girls are a bit stressed due to their illness and/or taking their medicine?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh the love the medicine because I mix it with coconut ice cream  She was acting odd, she was running around frantically and burrowing in the blankets. Her sister is currently being quarantined in a sense for a bonding experiment, and Naydeen hasn't been happy about that and everyone is very confused and upset about being separated. It could have been URI coughing or something too, but her URI has improved since taking the medicine, so maybe it was just over excitement or stress from not being able to see her sister 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Guinea pig noises are one of the first symptoms of a mild URI. If you hear noises when rat phoning, that can indicate fluid in the lungs or lung involvement which is more severe. I know you did not hear anything in her chest but I am just saying that the two do not have to be simultaneous to indicate an upper respiratory infection. In my experience symptoms from mildest to most severe have been: Sniffling > light sneezing > abnormal sounds such as chirping, barking, coughing, guinea pig noises > heavy and frequent sneezing > rattling or congestion in the chest when rat phoned > open mouth breathing. I find that the guinea pig noises are worse when the rat is picked up, excited or stressed and indicate the nose working overtime. Some people say their rats do it in excitement but that has never been the case for me and I have strong disbelief towards that theory due to my surplus of personal experiences with URI's ( I have been very unlucky) and what my vet has told me.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Hm, the medicine seems to be working though....I guess I'll order Baytril and put them on both


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

If it is working, keep an eye on it for now. It is always handy to have Baytril on hand though.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been meaning to get some, but I like to order in bulk and it's a bit more expensive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I asked Debbie Ducommun about the noises and she said that sometimes as the medicine works the mucus in the lungs can break up and cause even more noises. I'll keep an eye on Naydeen and if she doesn't clear up I'll get some Baytril 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

